# Anyone getting the new Balenciaga CITIES Collection pieces?



## calisnoopy

I think they're doing 10 cities globally including Los Angeles and Paris...the only two I've seen pics of and come across from my Balenciaga boutique SA ❤

Anyone add any of these pieces to their collection?


----------



## DeryaHm

I’d think of a long sleeved t or hoodie, but not a bag. Depending also on the city


----------



## Norm.Core

Thanks for the pics. Haven’t see these...

I’m only getting the travel coffee cups, in a few cities for me and my flat mates. I already got Sydney from my SA since it’s the only one they’ll offer in store and the rest I’ll hopefully get offa their AU site when it’s finally available.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I like the Paris hoodie in gray!


----------



## DeryaHm

Norm.Core said:


> Thanks for the pics. Haven’t see these...
> 
> I’m only getting the travel coffee cups, in a few cities for me and my flat mates. I already got Sydney from my SA since it’s the only one they’ll offer in store and the rest I’ll hopefully get offa their AU site when it’s finally available.



V tempted by the coffee cups too


----------



## calisnoopy

Norm.Core said:


> Thanks for the pics. Haven’t see these...
> 
> I’m only getting the travel coffee cups, in a few cities for me and my flat mates. I already got Sydney from my SA since it’s the only one they’ll offer in store and the rest I’ll hopefully get offa their AU site when it’s finally available.



sure! That's the best way to keep up with all the latest arrivals from every brand you shop with these days I think haha 

Never enough time to remember and watch every single collection show for every brand we love 

I love the mugs too but I'm much too clumsy for porcelain pieces I plan to carry around outside our home and even in home, I know it's only a matter of time before my fingers slip and it comes crashing into the floor 

Same reason I ended up bringing back the LV Runway porcelain mug from last year too despite it being such a coveted piece...ended up with the LV cup crossbody bag instead which is much more easy/safe to carry for me lol...



Jaxholt15 said:


> I like the Paris hoodie in gray!



Did you end up picking one up?

Thought about the LA ones esp in pink color but our Balenciaga collection has already gotten it's own section in our closets and really need to be extra extra selective on any other additional new hoodies  



Safa said:


> V tempted by the coffee cups too



Yah...so cute but fragile as well


----------



## Sophia Chun

I'm going to purchase Balenciaga Los Angeles bag


----------



## jazAna

They are so cute, but what is the expected quality like?


----------

